# Holiday Season



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would like wish all a Safe and Happy Holiday Season. To thank everyone for the laughs and knowlege shared. For memories our conversations have stirred and for sharing with us the memories you are making. For the snips of photos that let me into your life. I feel friendship with alot of you even though we have never met or may never meet.I think PT is a different site than most out there and for that I thank you Chris and all the Pro Staff that makes it what it is. Yd Thank you for your support in helping me to quit smoking and giving a total stranger for phone number and telling to call whenever. OAC Thanks for your Humor as you have made my sides hurt more than you will know. Hassel the Salsa Awesome thank you. I dont want to leave anybody out THANK YOU ALL for making PT what it is. With That Said I would like you All to take a moment and think of all the men and women who cannot be with their familys today because they are fighting for our Freedom so we can do what we do and Thank you to all who have stepped forward to stand for our country so it can be what it is today. May You All be Safe and Have a Wonderful Holiday Season. GOD BLESS


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

.........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the well thought out words, I too am grateful for this site as have conversed with many people and have had lots of fun and laughs, more memories are rekindled here I think than any family reunion could ever be BUT then again maybe we just extended our family!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang Rowdy---You should be a speech writer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, that was well said Bigd. As for my part in the quitting smoking thing you are welcome, anytime my friend, you did the hard part, I just supplied the boot, you knew where to aim it.

Merry Christmas,
Don


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well writen and thank you. You know we all are here supporting each other and helping each other in more ways than hunting. You and you guys are great and I am honored to be in comunication with you.

God Bless us all.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Very well written and thought out. 
Merry Christmas,
Jr


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I feel the same WAY Big D---and Merry Christmas to you and yours----Also to all our members Merry Christmas-----SB*


----------

